# cover your load?



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Specifically for under tailgate and replacement tailgate spreaders on 1ton dump trucks. I have a vbox and cover it every storm. Thats harder to do with a ut. I use magic salt for deicing. One truck will get a truckcraft replacement tailgate spreader next year and I'm concerned about the salt turning into a solid lump and the "magic" running off. Thoughts?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Your concern is unwarranted. 

Unless it's a monsoon or hurricane and you leave your salt in for extended periods of time.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

by law you need to cover your load . but any way it deff keeps it lighter covering it. the only time i don't cover is when i am subing for the town


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

wet/damp salt works faster for me


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have the tailgate replacement and use Clearlane in my truckcraft dump inserts. I could leave the covers off if I wanted but I carry shovels with me and sometimes the material will sit in there and I know if I do leave it there and it gets wet the liquid will run off and it has the opportunity to harden up very easily.I guess it is a preference but if you plan on leaving you material in there after a storm it may become hard as a rock. Here a few pics of nylon covers I had made this year. Also able to carry to snowplow shovels up towards the cab no problem.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

How do you like that spreader? I am looking at the same one for a dump truck next year.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I couldn't be happier with the unit. I have one on both trucks and they work great. I am buying a 1 ton this fall and I was going to go with this same unit but the 1 ton unit tailgate replacement,but I think I am leaning more towards the truckcraft t160 undertailgate unit unit instead since I would be able to get a little better material flow. But the tailgate replacement units have never let me down.
l


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

If I'm using my salt as ballast during a storm, then I use a tarp to cover it over to keep snow from getting on it and freezing it up.

But, if it's short term, I don't even worry about it.

...


----------

